

Show HN: P4K Prowler - A Pitchfork Reviews Scraper built in Meteor.js - andrewlouis93
http://p4kprowler.meteor.com/

======
dewey
I like it, are you going to build any features on top of that? Top lists,
average ratings, trending albums, anything to differentiate the results from a
simple google search?

Right now it doesn't really offer anything over just typing "albumname +
pitchfork review" in my browser bar which also has the advantage that Google
is ignoring small typos ("kayne west" will result in "Your search yielded no
results, try again!" while it'll ignore it if I'm using another search engine,
now sure if it's the same thing with small errors like a missing accent).

~~~
andrewlouis93
Yes! I do want to keep working on this. I would like to build a small user
base and get input on what could feature should be worked on next.

I have in mind user generated and share-able lists, and trending albums is
also a very reasonable possibility. Also, the searches do not offer too many
input parameters to the search so that is something I would like to fix.

Since you've posted that, I've changed how the search is done and it should be
a lot more responsive now. I have access to Pitchfork's autocomplete API so I
could use that to work around the problem possibly. Do you have any ideas
about this?

Thank you for the thoughtful input.

------
Spendar89
Nice work. I think Pitchfork throws way too much content at the user, so this
is definitely something I could see myself using. Is there a particular reason
you chose Meteor over other Node frameworks/libraries? Were you just intrigued
by it and wanted to try it out?

~~~
andrewlouis93
Thank you for checking it out!

Not in particular apart from the fact that my first web development project
ever which I put out last December was done in Meteor:
[http://mixtape.meteor.com](http://mixtape.meteor.com). It was a collaborative
YouTube playlist app.

Since then I've worked with other more mature MVC frameworks, but I find that
I'm still able to produce my weekend projects a lot faster using Meteor. I
also like the free hosting (and easy deployment) on a .meteor domain it
offers.

